# can i put clay rocks in the water??



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't have much of a rock choice so i'm thinking about using a bunch of reddish clay rocks found locally can i use these?? I live in Virginia by the way.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

The best way to tell if a rock will effect your water chemistry is to test it with muriatic acid (30%HCl). If it doesn't fizz or spit, you're fine.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

If you use the acid, be extremely careful with it... dangerous stuff.

If the rock really is clay based, it'll probably color your water a deep red/brown!  Maybe put a sample in a jar of water and see whether it colors the water any.


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

well I have some in my other tank and it doesn't seem to do anything to the water color or the fish, but I have had newly added fish move irradically and then die that day or the next day. It might be totally unrelated (I hope).


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, you definitely want to boil anything you collect to kill any microorganisms. Most likely, if you see an effect like that, the rock is effecting the water chemistry and it's better to remove it. Maybe the rock has some toxic substance annealed to it.


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

Nevermore said:


> Well, you definitely want to boil anything you collect to kill any microorganisms. Most likely, if you see an effect like that, the rock is effecting the water chemistry and it's better to remove it. Maybe the rock has some toxic substance annealed to it.


its not like they are doing it often, only new fish. Its probably because I add the fish to early(my fish are happy and healthy). But I will take your advice and boil these rocks. I would think a clay rock would actually benefit in a planted aquarium since it has minerals and nutrients in it.


----------



## Sidi (Mar 16, 2007)

The problem is that they could be leaching too high levels of minerals (or possibly even "minerals" such as arsenic or lead...although that isn't highly likely). Clay varies tremendously depending upon area and type, and they possibly aren't stable long term. Clay is more a description of particle size, rather than strict chemical composition.

If you've had problems adding new fish I would highly recommend going to the drip method, very slowly dripping tank water into a container with your fish to add, to ease the shock.


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

A lot of clay around here too. What I have done and do is: Go to a Local public boat launch/dock(--Where You put Your boat in and out of the water). In this mountianous area they lay rock on the slope. Lots of Great sizes for all aquariums.

NOTE: Not a "Marina", but just a public, free-for-all boat launch.....

HTH


----------

